# sunroof



## kremlon (Sep 9, 2005)

i have a 91 stanza... when it rains.. waters pours through the back edge of my sunroof. and when its been parked and i start driving..even more water built up in the back of the ceiling all flows out when i hit the brakes... kind of funny, but also annoying. anyone else have this problem? how did ya fix it... i'm not sure how to redo the seals on the sunroof... or if maybe the motor just isn;t closing it good, is this a common problem?


----------



## kremlon (Sep 9, 2005)

ok..so NOBODY else has had this problem? i called autozone...nothing. I called a glass place, said they won't touch it... i EVEN called the nissan dealership and they said they have no way to fix the sunroofs. Somebody must know how to fix these things.


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

Is it a factory sunroof? If so the drains may be plugged up. Open the sunroof and look for the little drain hole. I can't remember there might even be two of them. Just blow them out with air pressure, but be careful not to blow so hard as to blow the drain hose(s) off of their fittings. I hope this helps, it has been a long time since I have worked on a factory sunroof. Oh ya and if it is an aftermarket sun roof consider replacing the whole unit.


----------



## Stanza92MP (Dec 9, 2005)

JJStanza said:


> Is it a factory sunroof? If so the drains may be plugged up. Open the sunroof and look for the little drain hole. I can't remember there might even be two of them. Just blow them out with air pressure, but be careful not to blow so hard as to blow the drain hose(s) off of their fittings. I hope this helps, it has been a long time since I have worked on a factory sunroof. Oh ya and if it is an aftermarket sun roof consider replacing the whole unit.


I recently started having this problem with my 92 stanza... One early morning leaving for work a whole lot of water rushed in a landed on my passenger seat. lucky my cell phone was not there! I think what had happened is one of my friends the night before hit my sunroof button while trying to find the light... The switchs for the sunroof and lights are very close together common mistake. Just make sure that your sunroof is closed when you park your car for the night.


----------



## kremlon (Sep 9, 2005)

Stanza92MP said:


> I recently started having this problem with my 92 stanza... One early morning leaving for work a whole lot of water rushed in a landed on my passenger seat. lucky my cell phone was not there! I think what had happened is one of my friends the night before hit my sunroof button while trying to find the light... The switchs for the sunroof and lights are very close together common mistake. Just make sure that your sunroof is closed when you park your car for the night.



yea its closed... i have toyed with those swithces alot. i also made sure my drain plugs are cleared, they are. so i guess this is just one of those problems i live with!


----------

